# Messing with the GoPro



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

My girlfriend and I decided to head offshore yesterday for the last run of the year. 

After checking a few spots and catching nothing but endangered red snapper, we finally got a 35" AJ.

My girlfriend just bought me my first go pro last week. We ran across a huge pod of Dolphins. This is my 2nd edit job and I think it came out pretty good! Please check it out and let me know what you think!

http://youtu.be/GO163vYBBqs


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Cool video Ryan ! You're doing a good job with the editing considering you just got it.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks great, good job! Not to be a critic but you forgot the pic of the GF!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good job it takes a lot to edit and clip all that together.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

lastcast said:


> Looks great, good job! Not to be a critic but you forgot the pic of the GF!


Someone has to drive the boat!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job on the video!!! Take out the https:// and it will inbed the video correctly when ya post it.....


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool video. What software did you use to edit it with?


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

60hertz said:


> Cool video. What software did you use to edit it with?


Just the free go pro software.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Butler879 said:


> Just the free go pro software.


I may give that a whirl. I've only used iMovie on my iPad, but some times I want to sit at my PC.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

60hertz said:


> Butler879 said:
> 
> 
> > Just the free go pro software.
> ...


No prob,

Watch the tutorial; it helped.


----------



## Tiretyme (Sep 29, 2014)

Really nice job!! My wife loves to see Dolphins swim with our boat like that!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome video, especially for your first trip with a GoPro!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I like to use the iMovie app. It's also free. 

Nice video


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice video- great editing job!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

like it; thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Great video I thought the editing was perfect!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

IF there were mistakes I didn't see it. It was very enjoyable to watch. If my wife see's that I'll be knee deep in GoPros and I'll never be able to fish, just run dolphins..can ya' hide that thing...LOL..


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

fishmagician said:


> IF there were mistakes I didn't see it. It was very enjoyable to watch. If my wife see's that I'll be knee deep in GoPros and I'll never be able to fish, just run dolphins..can ya' hide that thing...LOL..


No kidding! It did cut into our fishing time!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good. Try this and see what you think for the above water shots.

http://gopro.com/support/articles/how-can-i-remove-the-distortion-fisheye-effect-in-gopro-studio

Still playing with mine and it does tend to cut into fishing time. Wait till you get into a bait school, still editing mine....


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice video! I've been considering getting one myself. Which GoPro did you get?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Good music too...


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great video.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Loved the video; awesome job editing! Steve and I made it out to the 3MB the other day, finally got on some bulls! We need to go when y'all get back!


----------

